# Solved: How do I unzoom my display?



## deefine28 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a Lenovo T61. My operating systems windowsXP.

My screen and icons and everything have been enlarged. 

I figured out how it happened, I must of accidently pushed the Fn key plus spacebar apparently thats the zoom keys, I just don't know how to unzoom everything. Can someone please help?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Maybe try the excape key(Esc). Barring any success with that you can do a Restore Point to the day before. Good luck.


----------



## deefine28 (Jul 26, 2009)

I tried using the esc key didnt work. Would you be able to tell me how to do a restore point?

Thanks


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

do
START
HELP
look at System Restore and click
find a date wgen desktop was ok
click RESTORE

but I usually also do a restore now,. before restoring to the older date, just in case.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Start>All Programs>Accessories>System Tools>System Restore. Choose a day, hopefully just the day before but click on the darker date. Good luck..


----------



## deefine28 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks heaps for the help!:up:


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

If we helped fix your problem, then you are more than welcome but tell us, is your problem now gone. Your last post inferred as much.


----------



## deefine28 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes problem solved! Thanks so much again!


----------

